# What Food do you REALLY miss?



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Yep, if you are anything into BBing you dont need reminding of the nutritional restrictions regarding bad-ass food right? :sneaky2:

And its all MAGNIFIED if you are cutting up!!!

Soo the question is two-fold

1. what food do you really miss?

2. What would be your last supper if someone said the world would end tomorrow??

Mine:

1. I really miss fry-up's! I cannot remember the last time I ate fried bread, bacon, sausage, beans, egg all made the way Mum did shallow fried in LARD! on a huge plate, covered in brown sauce or ketchup

2. The Great Last supper would be a seat in the local Chinese restaurant, ordering special fried rice, Spare Ribs, Crispy Duck, noodles & beansprouts leaving space for my desert back home which would be something pudding-y Steamed pudding or crumble or apple strudel with single cream or custard (probably both) :clap:

Damn, now Im hungry!!!!!! :huh:


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

a big sunday roast with the full works mate


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont really 'miss' any foods because Im greedy and like to have what I want 

I'm lucky though as most of the food I really love is pretty healthy anyway although maybe not in large quantities..............which brings me on to the last supper...

Would have to be lashings & lashings of almond nut butter & cashew nut butter, anyway it comes (except on celery :ban: !!!) on toast, in cakes, straight from the jar with a bit of maple syrup :drool: oh and a few fairy cakes too :lol:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sunday Roast as mentioned, simply mouth watering lol

Fast food would be Burger King, way better than Maccies or KFC IMO


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dont miss anything as I eat what I want, would love to be able to go out for food more often though if was better off financially.

Agree though fry ups are the tastiest meal going but my god you feel unhealthy after eating a huge full english haha


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

NONE! if I want to have cheat meals or snacks I will, you could say I'm one of the lucky ones that finds it very hard to put on weight but to be honest I'd love to put a little bit of fat on me. I look at it this way, i'm not a IFBB pro so I don't need to take it that seriously I do have a good diet eat well and train hard so a cheat meal/snack here and there will do me no harm


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Sunday Roast as mentioned, simply mouth watering lol
> 
> Fast food would be Burger King, way better than Maccies or KFC IMO


Burger King better than Maccy D's No way mate, every time i see one no one is in it then they start shutting them down


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

This thread is killing me, making me hungry and all thats in my cupboards currently is tuna and oats :cursing: haha


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> This thread is killing me, making me hungry and all thats in my cupboards currently is tuna and oats :cursing: haha


Look further to the back, you mite find a tin of rice pudding:drool:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Burger King better than Maccy D's No way mate, every time i see one know one is in it then they start shutting them down


i cant agree on this lol

Bacon double xl meal!! Not had one of these bad boys in a while but damn i used to hover that sh!t up lol!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

i have said this loads but another thing that is mighty find imo

Jam roly poly with custard!! Like it


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

1010AD said:


> Look further to the back, you mite find a tin of rice pudding:drool:


 :lol: i havnt had rice pudding in years.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> *i cant agree on this lol*
> 
> Bacon double xl meal!! Not had one of these bad boys in a while but damn i used to hover that sh!t up lol!!


It happened in Ashton-u-Lyne a while back and now in Stockport so your lucky you don't eat there anymore as they will probably be shutting down in Liverpool too soon

Get over to Subway mate now thats what I call a top butty


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

1) Lasagne or spag bol, rarely eat these any more!

2) A slap up, sit-in curry, at my local tandoori. Starter (after poppadoms and lime pickle/chuntys) would be a king prawn butterfly and an onion bhaji, then garlic chilli tika lamb with a pilla of rice with a peswari nan, followed by a kofte ice cream (the nutty one!) and then all washed down with an irish coffee, or two!! :drool:

3) Hi FW!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

1010AD said:


> It happened in Ashton-u-Lyne a while back and now in Stockport so your lucky you don't eat there anymore as they will probably be shutting down in Liverpool too soon
> 
> Get over to Subway mate now thats what I call a top butty


Meatball and harty bread please!!!

Sub of the day


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

gymfit said:


> :lol: i havnt had rice pudding in years.


Sod it go and treat yourself tomorrow but it has to be Ambrosia and not the low fat one go for the organic taste divine


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

nothing, if i want something i have it, am lucky that my body just stays lean....BUT, and its a huge but, i mostly crave 'good foods', there IS the odd occasion i want something bad, but i eat a 'normal' dinner every wednesday when i go to my mams for dinner, and a good ol' fry up on a sunday morning at my nana's...maybe if i was preping, rather than just eating 'good' food i would want more 'naughty' stuff, but you can bet your ass that my mam and my nana sort out my cravings for bad carbs and fats. (Have never had a sweet tooth, so desert is a rarity for me, even though at my mams everyone else has one, its just not my bag, i, sadly, have a glass of water whilst they munch down on cake and ice cream lol)


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

PS, my family think i am mad, or at least a little, and i quote, "no quite right"... :lol:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Meatball and harty bread please!!!
> 
> Sub of the day


12" subway melt for me


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Cheat day every 5 days, whatever I want. Maccy D's, Burger king, pu55y.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

I crave anything with carbs, as my only source of them at the moment is from veg and salad. I could murder a chip butty, or chip shop chips and curry sauce! As I'm typing this there is a mccains chips ad on tv!! Not fair!!!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

When i was cutting i ate what i want, Just used IIFYM (if it fits your macro's) and i still lost weight and kept my sanity


----------



## Natural-Chris (Oct 6, 2011)

oh yes! subway please chiken teriyaki with all salad **** hot!


----------



## Natural-Chris (Oct 6, 2011)

you dont need to miss food you jus have a cheat window now and again


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Same answer for both questions for me - crispy duck with hoi sin sauce in the little pancakes. BEST FOOD EVER!!!!!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

None. Growing up all I ate was shiit. Microwave meals, chips, burgers etc etc. Now I eat totally clean. The worst thing I eat now are peanut bars which contain alot of sugar and syrup. Wouldnt change this diet for the world. Even if I taste so much as a bit of veg fat chocolate I feel like puking. I can honestly say I will never eat a pizza or burger ever again. Never going back to being a 140lb stoner with a munchie problem


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I eat lots of clean foods and fair bit of junk everyday, heavy amounts for optimal growth.

From time to time have something majorly unhealthy like a huge fry up or kebab but mostly wholesome homemade dishes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

-


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

If I was ever going to compete then I'm sure the diet would be hell & I'd miss loads of things, but seeing as I'm only a recreational BB & do it for fun then I'm just another eat what I want when I want. I love to have a little chuckle at all of you other 'never to be competitors' who take this lark sooooooo seriously, there is much more to life than the gym!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Sunday Roast as mentioned, simply mouth watering lol
> 
> Fast food would be Burger King, way better than Maccies or KFC IMO


Noting and i mean NOTHING beats KFC!!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> Noting and i mean NOTHING beats KFC!!!!!


i AGREE!!!! Polished a big daddy meal and a pro recover off straight after my session last friday was lush havent had one for ages ha


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Pecan pie with double cream.


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

gymfit said:


> :lol: i havnt had rice pudding in years.


Great GymFit! It HAS to be home made though with a nice skin LOL


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Conscript said:


> 1) Lasagne or spag bol, rarely eat these any more!
> 
> 2) A slap up, sit-in curry, at my local tandoori. Starter (after poppadoms and lime pickle/chuntys) would be a king prawn butterfly and an onion bhaji, then garlic chilli tika lamb with a pilla of rice with a peswari nan, followed by a kofte ice cream (the nutty one!) and then all washed down with an irish coffee, or two!! :drool:
> 
> 3) Hi FW!


Hey Conscript - would there be an extra chair for me at this local tandoori ?? :thumb:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

FemaleWarrior said:


> Hey Conscript - would there be an extra chair for me at this local tandoori ?? :thumb:


looking at your avatar if you look anything like that I'm sure they will be an extra chair for you:wink:


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

This thread is making me hungry at stupid o clock in the morning! (except for the tandoori talk, that food is normal to me lmao)

1) Not really a meal but I could sit there eating one packet after the other of those little animals biscuits.. was addicted to them!

2) Has to be either special house fried rice with crispy king prawns or papa johns pizza with their garlic source, plus prob down like ten J2O bottles with the meal, and for desert hot apple pie and ice cream.. while watching 'whose line is it anyway'!

If I had all that in a night, I wouldn't even care if the world ended tomorrow :lol:


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

I agree Pav! Are you talking about in (1) those Cadbury animal biscuits that were like animal shaped digestives covered in chocolate?



I used to eat those covered in space dust LOL


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

Im dieting at the min and apple pie is driving me mad! Cant stop thinking about it with vanilla ice cream on top!!! Mmm lol

Last supper would be an italian saussage pizza from Flippers in Orlando Florida topped off with a huge slab of hot chocolate fudge cake and ice cream! Mmm


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

FemaleWarrior said:


> I agree Pav! Are you talking about in (1) those Cadbury animal biscuits that were like animal shaped digestives covered in chocolate?
> 
> View attachment 66350
> 
> ...


Yeah those are the ones! :thumb: .. primary school days I used to live off those lmao

aw was space dust like pop rocks, that stuff that pops in your mouth?

school days were the best.. didn't need to worry about proper nutrition, back then a chocolate bar or those animal biscuits, packet of crisps and a small sandwich would be a lunch


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Pav Singh B. said:


> was space dust like pop rocks, that stuff that pops in your mouth?


Yes! It was then banned cuz of some stupid story saying a can of coke and space dust blew your head off. Then later on they re-branded it into fizz-whizz or as you say, pop-rocks

klx_boy - omg you cant beat apple pie! ice-cream - double cream single cream.. all at same time lol


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

god this thread is killing me...... :crying: not because Im on a diet but because I dont have any pecan pie, chocolate, curry or animal biscuits or anything naughty and the nearest shop is miles away haha

Im starving, grrrrh!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tbh I'm not missing any foods at the moment as I eat what I like but make it fit my macros. Luckly I don't have a sweet tooth I crave savoury things more. Gregs is always calling my name! saying that M&S cheese cake is lush. I could polish of a whole wheel of that without even taking a breath!

On a bulk at the moment so this is not a problem but on my cut (keto) my cravings for carbs was killing me.

Sausage Rolls, pasties, sandwiches, pasta, rice, potatos.

Before this thread I wasn't looking forward to my next meal and was feeling full but now I think I have room - Cheesy beans and poached eggs on toast here I come!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chocolate Hob Nobs dipped in a brew!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

I always crave a meat feast pizza with cheesy chips... yum...

LAst supper would be what i intend to do soemtime - buy a margarita and top it with a sweet and sour chicken from chinese


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

Daaaaaaaamn im so hungry now :crying: Cant believe no1s mention " Donner Kebab" They are the best... So dirty so bad for u its unreal  Chilli sauce bit of ketchup and vinegar and chips in :tongue: , or Donner on a stuff crust pizza ....


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

At the moment i could kill for a huge chinese buffet! -.-


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

wimpy burgers.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

None because right now i'm eating my way through "a family meal for 4" from the local take away, it consists of Meat feast pizza, fried chicken, chicken burger, chips, mixed kebab and 2L of Coke, so much for my diet, i've fcuked it up last few weeks.... so much for my good start to my journal :crying:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Raptor said:


> None because right now i'm eating my way through "a family meal for 4" from the local take away, it consists of Meat feast pizza, fried chicken, chicken burger, chips, mixed kebab and 2L of Coke, so much for my diet, i've fcuked it up last few weeks.... so much for my good start to my journal :crying:


It with tears of joy my friend!


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

i miss literally everything that is unhealthy even if its food i hate ill look at it and consider sacking my diet in lol but im still here 4 months gone going strong! thats what cheat days are for


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

I've more or less forced my mind to think that i no longer like all the **** i used to love eating before (who the f*ck am i kiddin!)....and actually have the odd mental debates going on with myself when i have no choice but to eat something outside of the norm....is it good/bad???....it's all a bit of a headf*ck.

You gotta have the odd cheat here and there otherwise life isn't worth living...bring on the cheescake....and none of that quark topping sh*t!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

irishdude said:


> I've more or less forced my mind to think that i no longer like all the **** i used to love eating before (who the f*ck am i kiddin!)....and actually have the odd mental debates going on with myself when i have no choice but to eat something outside of the norm....is it good/bad???....it's all a bit of a headf*ck.
> 
> You gotta have the odd cheat here and there otherwise life isn't worth living...bring on the cheescake....and none of that quark topping sh*t!


IU also have them headfcuk debates and after a while try to authorize myself to eat it!


----------



## Jeckyll (Sep 19, 2011)

Cake!!!!! lots and lots of goo-y sticky chocolate cake/ gateaux (or however you spell it)...lots of it...with cream!


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Wifes homemade meat pie


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TBH none, l am not that anal, if l really really crave something l have it, life is too short and being that obsessive unless you plan on competeing is uneccessary IMO.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Andrewgenic said:


> Wifes homemade meat pie


Still on about food here?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

gymfit said:


> I dont really 'miss' any foods because Im greedy and like to have what I want


This! Recently realised im never going to be Dorian Yates. And however crap my genetics are for building muscle, i also dont put fat on so easily, so ive been letting my diet slip a little.

Weird thing is, i was eating about 50g more protein than my reccomended intake for muscle building and i was struggling to stay at 13st.

Started Stronglifts 5x5 and let my diet slip a little, and was shocked to see 13st 7 on the scales the other day!

I think unless you're cutting or competing we shouldn't get so caught up in whats clean and whats not and just enjoy what we like from time to time!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

im natty atm, so eat anything i want tbh.


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Just think how fat we would all be if it wasnt for the trusty 'headfc uk' Thats the biggest obstacle!! Noooo sweat buying - eating - enjoying.. but after.....omgggg "was it really that worth it to get such a huge hedfc uk???"


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

FemaleWarrior said:


> Hey Conscript - would there be an extra chair for me at this local tandoori ?? :thumb:


Of course there is, always nice to catch up with old flames! x

There maybe a small frisk before hand just so I can be sure there is no pill cutters looming!! :wink:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

kfc buckets


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Of course there is, always nice to catch up with old flames! x
> 
> There maybe a small frisk before hand just so I can be sure there is no pill cutters looming!! :wink:


Ill bring cutters - sorry to disappoint but this flame is new. I've just used the word 'warrior' and that seems to be my only crime!!! I PMSL'd when someone took me aside and told me the 'situ' LOLOL


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Miss my mums Moroccan Lamb Tagine, Chicken Biriyani, Sea Food Tagine, cous cous with roasted vegetables, grilled seabass crusted with sea salt and cumin....damn im hungary now cant wait till december!


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Afghan said:


> Miss my mums Moroccan Lamb Tagine, Chicken Biriyani, Sea Food Tagine, cous cous with roasted vegetables, grilled seabass crusted with sea salt and cumin....damn im hungary now cant wait till december!


Aww nothing like Mums cooking! roll on december! :beer:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

To be honest i really miss Mccoys crisps, use to alway's eat them before i started to train...


----------

